# Favorite big cat?



## caters (Jul 20, 2015)

There are quite a few big cats. I know that lots of people love each of these cats, especially lions and cheetahs.

In fact that might be 1 of the reasons why lions are often called "The King of Beasts" is because so many people love lions.

So I thought it would be nice to do a poll


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 20, 2015)

Obviously the tiger! I mean, it can swim. Game over.


----------



## caters (Jul 20, 2015)

Well any cat can swim if it needs to. Lions have been known to swim if they were on patrol and a lioness calls for the lion to get to the pride as fast as possible(which would be because of either nomadic males or a large clan of hyenas). They have also been known to swim in the swamps of Botswana. Jaguars, like tigers love to swim. Even leopards and cheetahs have been known to swim in certain circumstances.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 20, 2015)

Golly, you're right. That _was_ nice.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 20, 2015)

James 'Big Cat' Williams former right tackle for the Chicago Bears. 




Actually, I've always been a tiger sorta guy.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ok, but! If you have a big cat tournament (coliseum style) the tiger is tots going to win. At least, the smart money was on the Tigers when they'd pit em with lions.

Edit: I had actually just Googled that right after I voted XD


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 20, 2015)

My preferred choice wasn't in the poll


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Pluralized (Jul 20, 2015)

If there's one thing we have in spades 'round here, it's cat memes.


----------



## am_hammy (Jul 20, 2015)

I really like panthers.One of my favorites. They're beautiful, sleek animals, but if I were to choose one on the list it would probably be a jaguar.


----------



## KLJo (Jul 20, 2015)

Voted for Cougar, 'cause sisterhood.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 20, 2015)

Cougars, because they're natives to where I live, they're coming back, and they totally will eat you.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello Folks

Coming from Western Pennsylvania, my choice has to be the mountain lion - cougar or panther to some folks. Every few years we hear of one seen in the mountains then a few weeks later we read that some a****** chased it down and shot it. Never mind.

I'm glad we've had this little chat.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## escorial (Jul 21, 2015)

my fav cat is  a picture of a puma by abby....there's always one hey...


----------



## walker (Jul 21, 2015)

I've got to go with the jaguar, especially since they have been spotted (confirmed) returning to Arizona in recent years. 

The only one on the list I've seen in the wild is a cougar, which we call mountain lions here.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2015)

Easy for me, from William Blake:



> T[SIZE=-1]IGER[/SIZE], tiger, burning bright[SIZE=-2] [/SIZE]In the forests of the night,[SIZE=-2] [/SIZE]What immortal hand or eye[SIZE=-2] [/SIZE]Could frame thy fearful symmetry? 



etc.:eagerness:


----------



## The Green Shield (Aug 13, 2015)

Why didn't you add 'All of the Above' in the poll? I like all of those big cats, but if I had to pick one, I'd say the cheetah because of their raw speed. From what I understand, they can clock up to 70 MPH, as fast as a modern day car. They would deliver the butts of the other big cats to them on a silver platter with a wide grin on their faces.


----------



## Sam (Aug 13, 2015)

Tiger, the real king of the jungle. 

Such a majestic animal.


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 13, 2015)

Cougars, obviously.

A pretty girl is a pretty girl no matter whether or not she's over 40.


Hang on, what were we discussing again?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2015)

What!? No Ligers?


----------



## escorial (Aug 13, 2015)

Gumby said:


> What!? No Ligers?



before the internet i believed almost in every picture..but now..not sure...is that real Gumby..?


----------



## Terry D (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes. Ligers are real crosses between lions and tigers. As with most inter-spieces hybrids they are sterile.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, just Google Liger and you'll see lots of pictures. They are huge and beautiful.


----------



## escorial (Aug 13, 2015)

Ligers.....are cool..this place is becoming so educational...


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 14, 2015)

There was really no choice for me. Just look at this face...



snow leopard


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm a cheetah fan. Fastest land animal in the world!

Interesting and true facts about cheetahs:

- Superman raced a cheetah once, and lost.

- A long time ago, cheetahs ran so fast their paws broke apart the earth's crust and created the continents.

- Cheetahs aren't cats—they're actually dogs from the future.

- If you take a permanent marker and connect the spots on a cheetah's fur, she'll sue you for sexual harassment.

- Cheetahs can fly using their cheetah magic, but they choose not to because they feel silly.

- If you tickle a cheetah, it will grant you three wishes.

:encouragement:


----------



## Justine (Aug 30, 2015)

Lion. They're majestic, proud and elegant.


----------



## Minu (Nov 20, 2015)

Gumby said:


> What!? No Ligers?



No offense - I have friends whom work at a big cat rescue so I know quite a bit about what happens to such fad whimsy bred creatures - but a liger and a tigon - are _*NOT*_ species of big cat. It's a hybrid. It's also partially sterile. Like the severely inbred white tigers & white lions [and whites are severely inbred seeing as white is a recessive color] found so readily in the backyards of moral-less exotic breeders, it's nothing but walking $$$.  Both parent breeds - the tiger & lion - are facing extinction but we're more interested in breeding a fad than actually doing anything to save the cats in the wild. And no big cats held by exotic breeders are not the answer to saving them - most tigers, for example, held by private owners / exotic breeders are crossbreds of the different tiger subtypes and hardly what could be considered pure. 

Again no offense, just thought I'd pass along a bit of education on the subject. 


The species isn't on the list - clouded leopard which is the smallest of the big cats.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

"...the suspensorium of the hyoid is imperfectly ossified." Oh crap, two of 'em just got kicked off the list.


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 22, 2016)

This was actually a really hard poll!


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 22, 2016)

It's like asking which politician better, except cats are a lot cooler....


----------



## Glhadiator (Mar 22, 2016)

Grumpy Cat is not listed. Poll seems a little less enticing because of the omission. 

Unofficially I voted for Housecat as a write-in candidate.


----------



## Stormcat (Mar 22, 2016)

I put snow leopard.


----------

